# Stamps of Historic Commemoration



## Holz Mechaniker (Aug 11, 2013)

Gun Metal Civil War Bullet Pen embellished with Commemorative Postage Stamps of the United States Civil War.


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Aug 16, 2013)

That is very interesting! That is just too nice.


----------

